
Show HN: HyperSwift – a DSL for HTML/CSS written in Swift - garrepi
https://github.com/johngarrett/HyperSwift
======
garrepi
I just finished building a dsl to generate html (with css styling) purely in
Swift. It's still a little rough around the edges but, as I'm using this for
my personal website, it'll continue to improve. Let me know what you think!

